# mini bottles



## jme_jett (Aug 28, 2005)

i wanted to share this pic of my smallest bottles.


----------



## madman (Sep 12, 2005)

hey jamie heres some small ones ive found  miss ya mike


----------



## madman (Sep 12, 2005)

2


----------



## madman (Sep 12, 2005)

3


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey Mike, whats the embossing on the amber one in the second pic? Is it a poison? 
 Nice bottles.


----------



## JASMINECAG (Sep 30, 2005)

[] I JUST LOVE YOUR BOTTLES


----------



## madman (Oct 1, 2005)

hey tony, yea its a very common poison, tinct iodine  but ive only ever found one?  hey jasmine thanks for the kind words  mike


----------



## youngpup (Feb 1, 2006)

I like the poison bottle...Very Nice!


----------



## madman (Feb 2, 2006)

hey young pup, thanks are you digging yet ? the poison is super common but cool, feel free to email me  mike


----------



## youngpup (Feb 8, 2006)

No madman...not yet...It rained the day i tried to go...if my brother is free, we're gonna go to the mountain to dig...but if he's not, i'll have to wait till next weekend...


----------



## youngpup (Feb 10, 2006)

DANG!!![] 5-12 inches of snow they're calling for this weekend...guess i might have to postpone the dig for later........AAAAGGGGHHHHHH!!! I HATE SNOW! LOL


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 10, 2006)

Youngpup,

 5 - 12" is expected here, I'm just gonna cover the ground before I leave tomorrow.  I should have about a good 5 hours of diggin tomorrow, high of 25.  I love diggin in the stuff that is layered.  And after the snow is done, remove the cover, commence diggin.  Good luck.  I used to live in PA.  You guys can get a good snow also.

 Madpaddla


----------



## youngpup (Feb 10, 2006)

you used to live in pa...where in pa...i live 30 minutes south of harrisburg...


----------



## youngpup (Feb 10, 2006)

oh yea...i forgot to mention...i wou't be able to coveer it up...it's nighttime...and i gottta babysit tomorrow all day...[] oh well.


----------



## madman (Feb 11, 2006)

aw isnt that sweet!! lol, hey its gonna be a high of thirty tomorrow, i have to get some tires on the car,hope to dig??  in this new spot, i dont no about the age though, looks like thirties on top im hoping for older below  best of luck yp!!   mike


----------



## qingdaothomas (Feb 16, 2006)

How about this one ??


----------

